# ball dropper



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

does anyone have a link to a ball dropper for obedience that is NOT part of a vest? thanks in advance!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Amber Scott said:


> does anyone have a link to a ball dropper for obedience that is NOT part of a vest? thanks in advance!


I've seen some folks just hold it up under their arm and then shift the arm when they want to drop it.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Are you asking about the remote ball droppers? If so these are pretty cool. Not actually a dropper, but spring loaded. 
www.k-9bsd.com
The only remote dropper I've seen is Bart Bellon's "trophie" at www.dogsport.eu


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

No, although I've seen the BSD things, and they are really cool. I was looking for one of the things that hold the ball up near the shoulder and have a string near the hip that you pull to release the ball. Leerburg has them built into a vest. I know there is one without a vest, because I've seen someone with one, but I can't find it for the life of me. 

I don't reward well holding the ball under my arm. I've tried several different ways to drop it, but my 'chest' always gets in the way and I end up dropping the ball down the dog's back. then he has to break position to scramble for it - just isn't very effective for timely rewards. Or I have to reach up with my right hand and get it to throw it like I have been, but that just makes him anticipate the throw every time I put my hand up.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> No, although I've seen the BSD things, and they are really cool. I was looking for one of the things that hold the ball up near the shoulder and have a string near the hip that you pull to release the ball. Leerburg has them built into a vest. I know there is one without a vest, because I've seen someone with one, but I can't find it for the life of me.
> 
> I don't reward well holding the ball under my arm. I've tried several different ways to drop it, but my 'chest' always gets in the way and I end up dropping the ball down the dog's back. then he has to break position to scramble for it - just isn't very effective for timely rewards. Or I have to reach up with my right hand and get it to throw it like I have been, but that just makes him anticipate the throw every time I put my hand up.


Are you talking about the Belgian Euro Joe Ball Dropper vest, which has a detachable ball drop pocket? It attaches via velcro to various places on the vest. I had one 7 years ago, but it was stolen out of my car. 

You can buy the pocket alone:

http://www.euro-joe.com/en/outdoor-clothing/euro-joe-outdoor-clothing/balldropper

or you can buy the training vest too, which has velcro in various places and holes for the wire that opens the bottom of the pocket so the ball can drop out:

http://www.euro-joe.com/en/outdoor-...clothing/k9-training-vest-without-balldropper

or you can buy the whole ball of wax:

http://www.euro-joe.com/en/outdoor-clothing/euro-joe-outdoor-clothing/k9-training-vest-balldropper


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Might not be what you are looking for but it can be used with anything and you don't need a vest.

http://www.top-matic.com/en/products.html


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I use the Top-matic balls with my dogs. They either jump and take the ball from my vest on command or I throw the ball. Either way they are released from fuss position to get the ball.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Amber Scott said:


> I don't reward well holding the ball under my arm. I've tried several different ways to drop it, but my 'chest' always gets in the way


A video may help us understand what your talking about.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you thinking of something like this, the magnet ball (or tug)

http://www.dogsportgear.com/Magnet-Ball-Dog-Toy_p_326.html

Looks similar to the Top-matic.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

jamie lind said:


> A video may help us understand what your talking about.


Jami have read only "chest get in my way"!!!! and now he wants a movie[-X[-X


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Jami have read only "chest get in my way"!!!! and now he wants a movie[-X[-X


I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

I prefer the TOP MATIC magnetic ball...


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Are you talking about the Belgian Euro Joe Ball Dropper vest, which has a detachable ball drop pocket? It attaches via velcro to various places on the vest. I had one 7 years ago, but it was stolen out of my car.
> 
> You can buy the pocket alone:


Yes, that is exactly what I was looking for! I saw someone with one at a schutzhund seminar years ago, but I haven't seen one since. Thank you!

No videos needed. lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Amber Scott;418417
No videos needed. lol[/QUOTE said:


> you were not the one that requested the video. [-X


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is the latest and greatest from Gappay for what you're looking for. Click on the picture to get another look at it. Pretty cool idea but, unfortunately, it's not in the US yet. 
http://gappay.de/contents/de/p568_Ballkeeper.html


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ronny van den Bergh has a good solution:

a rubber ball with a hole in each side - thread a cord through it - put it round your neck and use a wine cork to stuff in the lower end. When the dog deserves the reward, pull on the ball and.....


----------



## Angelo Berios (Aug 15, 2011)

Gregory Doud said:


> Here is the latest and greatest from Gappay for what you're looking for. Click on the picture to get another look at it. Pretty cool idea but, unfortunately, it's not in the US yet.
> http://gappay.de/contents/de/p568_Ballkeeper.html


Hi Greg,

I am trying to understand the mechanics of this... Do you open your arm, pull something(it talks about an elastic band in the description) and you release the ball for reward or the dog reaches and gets it as you expose your arm and the ball(it also says "extremely light hold of the ball)?


----------



## Angelo Berios (Aug 15, 2011)

Jojo Bautista said:


> I prefer the TOP MATIC magnetic ball...


Anybody that's used this and the MCRS? Or the Gappay magnets?

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

http://www.mcrs-magnetball.be/ check this out

http://www.mcrs-magnetball.be/a-162...mut-raiser-german-champion-1979-1982-2004-sv/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I got the gappay system last week from ActivDogs with a 20% discount. A better bang for the buck then the MagBalls for 2x the price or the MCRS system that includes a vest. The magnets are VERY powerful and hard to move on my vest. I got the ball and the tug. I'll check out some magnets from Ace hardware and Harbor freight to see how the ball and tug work with them.
I'd like to see how the underarm ball dropper works and how it's different then just sticking the tug under your arm?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I teach my dogs to take it from my pocket on the 'yes' marker


----------

